# Center Clock



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

can someone please make an easu update.zip or anything thats somewhat easy to center the clock in cm7. I am on a nightly if you need my framework and systemui apks let me know itd be very much appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you mean the lockscreen clock? There is an option for that in the lockscreen widgets settings


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

He's talking about the status bar clock. OP, I've tried googling this before and all I could find was a program and thread with no instructions and a bunch of older threads that involved copying xml code manually but the comments said it only worked on a certain build. Good luck. I wasted a bunch of time trying to find something and finally just gave up.


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

Liquid Smooth rom is CM based, and it has the center clock option for the status bar. Maybe you would have some luck asking the devs. I know most of the time rom devs are really responsive to questions, even if they can't do it themselves maybe they can point you in the right direction.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird163 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here you go...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1202866**

One of the options on this theme patcher is the center clock mod... works on any cm7 build because it pulls the needed files directly from your phone and creates a flashable zip file...


----------



## jaybird163 (Jun 7, 2011)

jaybird163 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...php?t=1202866**
> 
> One of the options on this theme patcher is the center clock mod... works on any cm7 build because it pulls the needed files directly from your phone and creates a flashable zip file...


I know... it's XDA... but the patcher works...


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

jaybird163 said:


> I know... it's XDA... but the patcher works...


Thank you sir. i found this mod tool but it didnt work the first time but i also tried it with no sleep so wasnt really in the mood to mess with it anymore. Ill give it another shot thanks!


----------

